# [emerge] erreur!!! /etc/make.profile

## chatlumo

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas pas grand chose à Gentoo et ayant fait un emerge --sync, j'ai voulu faire comme conseillé un emerge portage.

Hors j'obtiens systématiquement ce message :

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! If you have just changed your profile configuration, you should revert

!!! back to the previous configuration. Due to your current profile being

!!! invalid, allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --sync, and

Et je dois avouer ne pas savoir quoi faire...

Pour info, c'est un serveur dédié OVH (release 2) basé sur Gentoo.

Savez-vous ce que je dois faire ?

PS: J'ai fait une petite recherche mais rien trouvé ou alors j'ai pas cherché sur les bons mots-clés...

Merci.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *chatlumo wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne connais pas pas grand chose à Gentoo et ayant fait un emerge --sync, j'ai voulu faire comme conseillé un emerge portage.
> 
> Hors j'obtiens systématiquement ce message :
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Il faut faire pointer /etc/make.profile vers le profil que tu as choisi, par exemple : /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

La commande sera :

```
ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/server /etc/make.profile
```

Ce répertoire contient le make.defaults qui définit les options de compilation par défaut pour le profil choisi.

----------

## chatlumo

merci !

----------

## loopx

eselect profile aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Prenez plutôt un profile "10.0" que "2008.0" : 10.0 est le nouveau profile, où toute mise à jour se fera désormais  :Wink: 

----------

